# ORKA  Customer Service Issue



## Dikko (Mar 4, 2020)

Early summer 2019 I was in the market for a new set of clubs so spoke to the golf pro at my club.  He told me to hold off short term as he was expecting a new range to be delivered in the very near future.  A couple of weeks later the ORKA range arrived and I trialled the range using the camera/distance system to find the right made-to-measure clubs for me resulting in placing an order that day and  I was quoted a lead time of 2/3 weeks.

After several chasing phone calls from the club to ORKA, more than 2 months passed before the clubs arrived.  Imagine the horror when we unwrapped them to find 5 of the clubs were damaged with imprinted manufacturing markings.  ORKA apologised and promised to replace the damaged clubs and send an additional club FOC for the inconvenience.  Another 2 months passed and 3 of the replacements arrived with the FOC club.  To date(March 2020)  I am still waiting for the remaining 2 replacement clubs!


----------



## Robster59 (Mar 4, 2020)

Quite a first post.  We have someone from Orka on here so it will be interesting to hear their side.


----------



## Val (Mar 4, 2020)

I'm away for popcorn, this could be fun once the Orka fanboys appear


----------



## DaveR (Mar 4, 2020)

As the saying goes......there are 2 sides to every story.

Disgusting is a very strong word, possibly supply/production issues? Where did you get them from? Orkas are custom built by club makers so I doubt your pro would have fitted you then ordered from elsewhere (although I may be wrong).


----------



## GB72 (Mar 4, 2020)

DaveR said:



			As the saying goes......there are 2 sides to every story.

Disgusting is a very strong word, possibly supply/production issues? Where did you get them from? Orkas are custom built by club makers so I doubt your pro would have fitted you then ordered from elsewhere (although I may be wrong).
		
Click to expand...

I think you can have them fitted at a regional fitting centre and built at Orka HQ. That said, staying out of this one until Sam has had his say so as we can hear both sides.


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 4, 2020)

having to wait 4 months for clibs sounds pretty poor TBH


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 4, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			having to wait 4 months for clibs sounds pretty poor TBH
		
Click to expand...

I suspect we'll have both sides of the story soon enough.. I'll withhold any type of judgement until then.. 

Any bets on when the thread will be pulled????


----------



## User20204 (Mar 4, 2020)

First post slagging off a company that has recently been discussed on here 

Did you do a google search and find a link to the topics on here and decide to post up what happened to yourself ? As it just seems to coincidental for this to happen.


----------



## Robin Hood (Mar 4, 2020)

This could get juicy.........


----------



## Dikko (Mar 4, 2020)

DaveR said:



			As the saying goes......there are 2 sides to every story.

Disgusting is a very strong word, possibly supply/production issues? Where did you get them from? Orkas are custom built by club makers so I doubt your pro would have fitted you then ordered from elsewhere (although I may be wrong).
		
Click to expand...

The
I ordered the clubs from th


----------



## Dikko (Mar 4, 2020)

The order was placed by our club pro who is authorised by Orka to measure customers for custom built clubs and place orders direct with them.


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Mar 4, 2020)

It sure sounds like a legitimate complaint to me.


----------



## DCB (Mar 4, 2020)

Rather a harsh first post. What has the Pro got to say about things, after all he's the one you're  buying from.


----------



## Dikko (Mar 4, 2020)

HappyHacker1 said:



			First post slagging off a company that has recently been discussed on here 

Did you do a google search and find a link to the topics on here and decide to post up what happened to yourself ? As it just seems to coincidental for this to happen.
		
Click to expand...

I've held back posting a review giving Orka the benefit of the doubt, but I do feel 8 months from initial order and still not to have an undamaged set is unreasonable. I'd be interested to hear Orkas view point as there have been many stories to date. At the end of the day all I wanted was a new set of new clubs. I'm not one for posting in general as most are very emotional but I've run out of patience.


----------



## Dikko (Mar 4, 2020)

DCB said:



			Rather a harsh first post. What has the Pro got to say about things, after all he's the one you're  buying from.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Dikko (Mar 4, 2020)

He's Telling me he's as frustrated as I am.


----------



## Dikko (Mar 4, 2020)

bluewolf said:



			I suspect we'll have both sides of the story soon enough.. I'll withhold any type of judgement until then..

Any bets on when the thread will be pulled???? 

Click to expand...




jobr1850 said:



			What Pro did you order them from?
		
Click to expand...

Ordered them from James at Southport Academy Golf Club


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 4, 2020)

bluewolf said:



			I suspect we'll have both sides of the story soon enough.. I'll withhold any type of judgement until then..

Any bets on when the thread will be pulled???? 

Click to expand...

sounds a long time and still waiting regardless


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 4, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			sounds a long time and still waiting regardless
		
Click to expand...

I agree that it sounds a long time, and if it is as stated I'd be furious as well


----------



## Dikko (Mar 4, 2020)

jobr1850 said:



			welcome Mark Crossfield
		
Click to expand...

Thank you Mar


----------



## Dikko (Mar 4, 2020)

Thank you Mark look forward to making my way through Golf Monthly and learning at the same time. Excuses previous part post having tech issues with very old iPad.


----------



## User20204 (Mar 4, 2020)

Dikko said:



			I've held back posting a review giving Orka the benefit of the doubt, but I do feel 8 months from initial order and still not to have an undamaged set is unreasonable. I'd be interested to hear Orkas view point as there have been many stories to date. At the end of the day all I wanted was a new set of new clubs. I'm not one for posting in general as most are very emotional but I've run out of patience.
		
Click to expand...


That doesn't make a lot of sense if you've only just registered here today. Are you saying you purposely came and registered on this forum for no other reason than to publicly slag off Orka ?


----------



## Dikko (Mar 4, 2020)

When I have something positive to say I will obviously post that, however, what's the point of having a forum with a review section  if it's all just positive. If I had read a similar review regarding any product prior to buying I would certainly check it out before making a decision. I'm not slagging Orka off as the product is excellent but you can't deliver customer service as I've experienced and not expect poor feedback.


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 4, 2020)

HappyHacker1 said:



			That doesn't make a lot of sense if you've only just registered here today. Are you saying you purposely came and registered on this forum for no other reason than to publicly slag off Orka ?
		
Click to expand...

It makes total sense to me. This is a big golf forum. 

People tend to maor more of an effort to complain than praise (see the gladden heart?/irritation threads for proof). I, sure loads of people have had a poor meal/hotel stay/holiday and then quickly signed up to Tripadvisor.


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 4, 2020)

Papas1982 said:



			It makes total sense to me. This is a big golf forum.

People tend to maor more of an effort to complain than praise (see the gladden heart?/irritation threads for proof). I, sure loads of people have had a poor meal/hotel stay/holiday and then quickly signed up to Tripadvisor.
		
Click to expand...

yes, you would be surprised how often a thread on here comes up in a google search on golf subjects


----------



## User20204 (Mar 4, 2020)

Dikko said:



			When I have something positive to say I will obviously post that, however, what's the point of having a forum with a review section  if it's all just positive. If I had read a similar review regarding any product prior to buying I would certainly check it out before making a decision. I'm not slagging Orka off as the product is excellent but you can't deliver customer service as I've experienced and not expect poor feedback.
		
Click to expand...

Fair comment, it's just not something I would particularly do.



Papas1982 said:



			This is a big golf forum.

.
		
Click to expand...

Is it ? It's not really in the grand scheme of things, a crowd of regular contributors but it's not that big really.


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 4, 2020)

HappyHacker1 said:



			Is it ? It's not really in the grand scheme of things, a crowd of regular contributors but it's not that big really.
		
Click to expand...

How many golf forums are there? Guessing if you look for one this'll be up there. Add in the name orka which is a current subject and it's not a massive leap to find yourself here.


----------



## harpo_72 (Mar 4, 2020)

Perhaps resolution might be the best answer ... not queries about why posting. The post has stated the issue, now let Orka resolve it.


----------



## User20204 (Mar 4, 2020)

Papas1982 said:



			How many golf forums are there? Guessing if you look for one this'll be up there. Add in the name orka which is a current subject and it's not a massive leap to find yourself here.
		
Click to expand...

I'm not sure what point your making. A big forum to me is a forum with thousands of "active" members.


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 4, 2020)

HappyHacker1 said:



			I'm not sure what point your making. A big forum to me is a forum with thousands of "active" members.
		
Click to expand...

Depends on the subject matter surely and level of interest surely. 

For people interested in golf, or doing a search on it. There aren't many bigger, theyre all of the same size. 

Anyways this is off topic. So let's move on.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Mar 4, 2020)

I think things like this carry more weight when it's not a new joiner TBH.
If this is as written, I would have demanded a refund from the person your contract is with...the pro you ordered them from and let him sort it out after.
However, as has been said..every coin has 2 sides.


----------



## Jacko_G (Mar 4, 2020)

Dikko said:



			When I have something positive to say I will obviously post that, however, what's the point of having a forum with a review section  if it's all just positive. If I had read a similar review regarding any product prior to buying I would certainly check it out before making a decision. I'm not slagging Orka off as the product is excellent but you can't deliver customer service as I've experienced and not expect poor feedback.
		
Click to expand...

Welcome. 

Four months is a disgrace, personally I'd have cancelled my order so I admire your patience. Hopefully you'll get some closure.

For some reason this forum gets rather "touchy" if you have a go at certain brands such as Orka and GoKart. They have quite a loyal and dare I say delicate customer fan base on the forum. Which is fair enough as I'm very loyal to Ping as I like their gear and customer service. Horses for courses. So if someone gets gets service they stay loyal.

Personally I'd look up the other thread on the go and send a message to a gent on the forum who is employed by Orka, maybe he will be able to assist you? He is passionate and knows his stuff. 

Don't worry about the "doubting Thomas's" I was branded a racist earlier this week for having a go at Tommy Fleetwood. An unfounded and disgusting accusation. 

Anyway good luck with getting your bats sorted. Keep us posted.


----------



## MendieGK (Mar 4, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			Welcome. 

Four months is a disgrace, personally I'd have cancelled my order so I admire your patience. Hopefully you'll get some closure.

For some reason this forum gets rather "touchy" if you have a go at certain brands such as Orka and GoKart. They have quite a loyal and dare I say delicate customer fan base on the forum. Which is fair enough as I'm very loyal to Ping as I like their gear and customer service. Horses for courses. So if someone gets gets service they stay loyal.

Personally I'd look up the other thread on the go and send a message to a gent on the forum who is employed by Orka, maybe he will be able to assist you? He is passionate and knows his stuff. 

Don't worry about the "doubting Thomas's" I was branded a racist earlier this week for having a go at Tommy Fleetwood. An unfounded and disgusting accusation. 

Anyway good luck with getting your bats sorted. Keep us posted.
		
Click to expand...

Appreciate the kind words Jacko.

I’ve passed the thread onto Alex. To The new forumer - if you would to contact me Alex or Dan personally then I can try and help.


----------



## bigslice (Mar 4, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			Welcome.

Four months is a disgrace, personally I'd have cancelled my order so I admire your patience. Hopefully you'll get some closure.

For some reason this forum gets rather "touchy" if you have a go at certain brands such as Orka and GoKart. They have quite a loyal and dare I say delicate customer fan base on the forum. Which is fair enough as I'm very loyal to Ping as I like their gear and customer service. Horses for courses. So if someone gets gets service they stay loyal.

Personally I'd look up the other thread on the go and send a message to a gent on the forum who is employed by Orka, maybe he will be able to assist you? He is passionate and knows his stuff.

Don't worry about the "doubting Thomas's" I was branded a racist earlier this week for having a go at Tommy Fleetwood. An unfounded and disgusting accusation.

Anyway good luck with getting your bats sorted. Keep us posted.
		
Click to expand...

Seriously whats ure beef with ma gokart!! 😜 were not touchy😊 its been proven that in the aftermath of nuclear or corano disaters cockroaches and gokarts will rule the world, ffs touchy😂😂


----------



## Jacko_G (Mar 4, 2020)

bigslice said:



			Seriously whats ure beef with ma gokart!! 😜 were not touchy😊 its been proven that in the aftermath of nuclear or corano disaters cockroaches and gokarts will rule the world, ffs touchy😂😂
		
Click to expand...

And Bogside rockets....


----------



## bigslice (Mar 4, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			And Bogside rockets....
		
Click to expand...

Oft  dont get me started lol, jacko racist ive not read that threaad. If anything when it comes to Fleetwood u wud be hairist!


----------



## Dikko (Mar 5, 2020)

C said:



			Appreciate the kind words Jacko.

I’ve passed the thread onto Alex. To The new forumer - if you would to contact me Alex or Dan personally then I can try and help.
		
Click to expand...

Ive sent you an email to your member name which hopefully is correct.

Dikko


----------



## chrisd (Mar 9, 2020)

Seems quite reasonable Sam


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 9, 2020)

i suppose it would be down to the Op if he was happy with this or not, but if i had to wait 4 months for clubs then found out what the issues where i wouldn't be happy, prob should have been told straight away there were problems


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 9, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			i suppose it would be down to the Op if he was happy with this or not, but if i had to wait 4 months for clubs then found out what the issues where i wouldn't be happy, prob should have been told straight away there were problems
		
Click to expand...

Having read the recent post. It would appear the supplier hasn't necessarily past on the info correctly.


----------



## Dikko (Mar 9, 2020)

Orka appear to want to take this further and until all three parties discuss the challenges and find a solution I will refrain from putting pen to paper. We have a difference of opinion but it's good to talk.


----------



## Jacko_G (Mar 9, 2020)

Dikko said:



			Orka appear to want to take this further and until all three parties discuss the challenges and find a solution I will refrain from putting pen to paper. We have a difference of opinion but it's good to talk.
		
Click to expand...

Take it further in what context? Make things better or not happy with your review?


----------



## Dikko (Mar 9, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			Take it further in what context? Make things better or not happy with your review?
		
Click to expand...


"Take it further". Ie they have acknowledge the complaint and will handle it with the complainant and not in public to make things better.


----------



## bigslice (Mar 11, 2020)

Glad u ditched the disgusting from the post title. Im a plumber and deal with disgusting on a daily basis. 😂.
Anyway glad uve finally managed to talk to the right folk and pretty sure u will be happy with ure Orka.👍


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Mar 11, 2020)

bigslice said:



			Glad u ditched the disgusting from the post title. Im a plumber and deal with disgusting on a daily basis. 😂.
Anyway glad uve finally managed to talk to the right folk and pretty sure u will be happy with ure Orka.👍
		
Click to expand...

Actually that was a mod edit, removing the emotive whilst leaving the factual.

Happy to help 👍😎


----------



## Dikko (Mar 11, 2020)

bigslice said:



			Glad u ditched the disgusting from the post title. Im a plumber and deal with disgusting on a daily basis. 😂.
Anyway glad uve finally managed to talk to the right folk and pretty sure u will be happy with ure Orka.👍
		
Click to expand...

Hi "Bigslice,

I'm sure your right however the title has been changed! More than probably Admin. 

Just for the record the product I can't fault and they have helped me improve my game and to Orkas credit they are the best golf clubs I've owned. I ordered them 23/8/2019 (29 weeks ago) and its that and the communication which has let them down.

All I want is closure and the truth and get on with my game.


----------



## HankMarvin (Mar 17, 2020)

It all seems a bit strange but none the less its certainly shocking customer care on behalf or Orka golf, that you cant deny.


----------



## Dikko (Mar 18, 2020)

MendieGK said:



			As a brand we felt it best to add a post to this (I won’t be commenting any further).

As it is appropriate, we (Orka Golf) will be dealing with our customer and related fitting centre privately to get his issues and concerns resolved.

Regarding this situation we as all companies should recognise they are never perfect and will make mistakes from time to time despite our best efforts.

At Orka Golf we will always look to take ownership of any issues that occur and rectify/compensate where appropriate.
In this example, there are a few things to clarify especially as this is on a public forum.
• The stockist in discussion did not start working with us until the end of August 2019. Following a discussion with the proprietor he informed us he had been in discussions about stocking Orka Golf from early summer 2019 with the customer.
• Due to exponential growth of the business in 2019 beyond anything we could have reasonably forecast we unfortunately faced delays regarding stock due to the rapid increase in demand.
• Following this delay, it was unfortunate that some of the stock had manufacturing marks on the faces. These marks did not impact the performance of the clubs but would not be deemed suitable for retail sale.
• To offer a solution in the short term so that our customers weren’t without golf clubs to use, we communicated the manufacturing issue to our stockists, offering to supply the marked clubs for use until the replacements were available. The customers would also be allowed to keep these ‘marked’ clubs. To further compensate the customers affected, we also gave them the option to choose between a custom wedge or driving iron to be built to their specifications.
• Upon receiving quality-control checked stock, we contacted the stockists to give us a list of all clubs affected by the issue for us to replace (not all club heads were affected by the issue) and began the process of replacing the irons. In this particular case, we received an initial list of clubs which were replaced and then subsequently at a later date were told that the stockist felt another two should be replaced.
• Due to the continued growth in popularity of the Orka Golf coupled with the severe and wide reaching affects of the coronavirus we have currently been unable to fulfil one of the remaining clubs that need replacing. As soon as the Chinese government allows our product to be released through their ports we will be able to replace the product as requested.

This is not typical of the way the brand operates as I know a large number of forumers will attest too. Regrettably in this instance there were a number of compounding factors leading to the delay of the customers items during which time we have looked to do all we can by compensating and communicating – something we will never shy away
		
Click to expand...

May I politely request you contact me the customer as you stated you would deal with your customer privately and I've not heard from you since you replied to my complaint on the 9th March.


----------



## HankMarvin (Mar 18, 2020)

Dikko said:



			May I politely request you contact me the customer as you stated you would deal with your customer privately and I've not heard from you since you replied to my complaint on the 9th March.
		
Click to expand...

Unbelievable, this company seem to be a right shambles. I hope you get it sorted but I wouldn't recommend them from what I have seen and read on here.


----------



## MendieGK (Mar 18, 2020)

HankMarvin said:



			Unbelievable, this company seem to be a right shambles. I hope you get it sorted but I wouldn't recommend them from what I have seen and read on here.
		
Click to expand...

A shambles from one complaint? I wasn’t going to respond on here again but people like you (who ironically I ignored all content from a long time ago) leave me no choice. Don’t let all the positive feedback about the brand get in the way of a controversial Post

This customers details were immediately passed on, and the pro given details of our approach. The pro decided that as it was his customer he would deal with it directly - as was his prerogative.


----------



## HankMarvin (Mar 18, 2020)

MendieGK said:



			A shambles from one complaint? I wasn’t going to respond on here again but people like you (who ironically I ignored all content from a long time ago) leave me no choice. Don’t let all the positive feedback about the brand get in the way of a controversial Post

This customers details were immediately passed on, and the pro given details of our approach. The pro decided that as it was his customer he would deal with it directly - as was his prerogative.
		
Click to expand...

Still doesn't hide from the fact that this customer has had a shocking experience from Orka golf so no matter how you dress it the customer experience has been shocking. And in your own words you knew there was an issue with the clubs so why not explain this at the time of order and give the customer the choice to continue with his order or give him the choice to cancel.

Do you honestly think this his been handled correctly?

Get a grip


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Mar 19, 2020)

I think it has to be considered that the customers pro is the conduit between both parties and as such we don’t know what he has or hasn’t said or passed on. I agree the situation could on the face of it been dealt with better, but as all parties aren’t here and commenting it’s probably best they are left to it.


----------



## apj0524 (Mar 19, 2020)

MendieGK said:



			A shambles from one complaint? I wasn’t going to respond on here again but people like you (who ironically I ignored all content from a long time ago) leave me no choice. Don’t let all the positive feedback about the brand get in the way of a controversial Post

This customers details were immediately passed on, and the pro given details of our approach. The pro decided that as it was his customer he would deal with it directly - as was his prerogative.
		
Click to expand...

Whilst I know I only have the facts that have been posted, the trouble in my eyes is that as someone who has very little knowledge of the brand having read this I would be very reluctant to consider the buying the clubs no matter how good they looked or felt, to me it seems the approach of leaving the Pro to resolve as it is his prerogative it does not seem to be working, I know my company, admittedly in a totally different industry, would have stepped in to kill off the complaint, rather let it fester


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 19, 2020)

apj0524 said:



			Whilst I know I only have the facts that have been posted, the trouble in my eyes is that as someone who has very little knowledge of the brand having read this I would be very reluctant to consider the buying the clubs no matter how good they looked or felt, to me it seems the approach of leaving the Pro to resolve as it is his prerogative it does not seem to be working, I know my company, admittedly in a totally different industry, would have stepped in to kill off the complaint, rather let it fester
		
Click to expand...

i would tend to agree, looks like the OP is still without clubs and is none the wiser what happening now than he was when he first posted, 5 months almost and still no clubs isn't a great advert even if it were only one client


----------



## Robster59 (Mar 19, 2020)

Perhaps in this instance Orka should have been monitoring the Pro for his response to the customer.  Especially since it is in the public domain and good reputations are hard to gain and easy to lose.


----------



## MendieGK (Mar 19, 2020)

Alex has now responsed directly to the customer. 

Please see below 

Morning,

I trust you're well and keeping safe from COVID-19, I felt the need to personally reach out to you after your post in a popular forum was brought to my attention. I fully appreciate and understand your frustrations, as they are multiplied and mirrored by my own for sure. Anyone who knows me and the brand will tell you, that I/we pride ourselves on being genuine and consumer champions, more so than ANY other brand. Which is why, having read through your post I had to step in and answers some inaccurate points and give clarification.

Your order with James was placed on October the 3rd 2019, not 23/08/2019 as you have suggested, we have confirmation and proof of the dates, which I'm more than happy to share with you.

At the point of ordering on the 3rd, we went out of stock of the Reflex heads, in 5,7,8,AW loft a few days prior. However, because we are a great brand and value customers, we arranged for you to have a mix of new and new demo temporary heads to use until the replacement heads arrived. This was communicated with the stockist at the point of ordering. As such your post doesn't state that, again something we have provided as a temporary solution, again something NO other brand would do, fun fact.

When a new product goes into production lead times are 16weeks, the order for Reflex was put into production on September 30th, therefore completion time for the product being ready to ship would have been the 20th of January 2020. Within the production time there was the small matter of Christmas, where factories shut for 1 week of so, which unfortunately took us up to Chinese New Year which started on the 25th of January.

The Chinese tend to celebrate for 3 weeks, and I agree, celebrating New Year in January and February is baffling, but who am I to complain about another countries culture and celebrations, I'm sure the Chinese would look at me as odd for eating Leeks and Welsh rarebit for being a Welshman, but nonetheless, we have to respect their celebrations. 

With these dates in mind and the holiday shutdowns, we naturally experience delays something that can't be avoided, that said I would have therefore expected deliver for the 2nd week of February. However, and not to sound crass, I'm not sure if you've seen the huge impact globally COVID-19 has had. Although I'm able to keep most people onside, bar my ex-wife, I can't make a country release my product if they are on total lockdown.... 

As a business owner I have to accept delays with genuine cause and a global crisis. In the grand scheme of things, there are people dying of a horrid virus, homeless who have nowhere to call home and yet I also have to accept that I can 't always please every customer, no matter how much we do right for them.

I'm aware that not only have we supplied you with clubs you can and are currently using, built to your exact spec's, we also gave compensation to you in the form of a Driving Iron that you wanted, which typically costs £130.00. We've replaced the temporary clubs with new (AW pending), so you'll pretty much have 1 and a half sets. Again, something NO other brand would have done Allan.

When you posted your feedback in the forum, Sam immediately made contact with you to help get a resolution, which speaks volumes for the level of customer service we pride ourselves on. I dare say, had you voiced the same concerns about another brand, you wouldn't have the Owner or any of the Directors personally reach out to you as I am. Nor any of the temporary solutions and at best, they would have given you a sleeve of balls and a bag towel as compensation.

Please understand that the delays are not of our doing, nor the virus for that matter, neither of which are being used as excuses, they are just plain simple facts. I have sourced the AW heads you are missing from a distributor and that will arrive at the end of this week, I'll ensure it is sent to you for the start of next week. All I would ask that when voicing a grievance or feedback that it be factual and not fictional. At a time when we should be grateful for our health and looking out for each other, in the bigger picture, how we voice our annoyance and how we deal with it as a company pales insignificant to the worries facing many millions. That said, I genuinely wish you well and apologies if you still feel hard done by.

If you wish to call me or reply by email please do so.

All the best.

Alex Comben - ORKA Golf


----------



## DaveR (Mar 19, 2020)

Excellent response by Alex. Often the case when people rant that they don't disclose all the relevant information.


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 19, 2020)

A fee undertones of sarcasm and exasperation in equal measure there. 

Imo the op has gotten a much better deal than they're letting on.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Mar 19, 2020)

Papas1982 said:



			A fee undertones of sarcasm and exasperation in equal measure there.

Imo the op has gotten a much better deal than they're letting on.
		
Click to expand...

As much as customer relations are important to any business, so is customer"correctness" when making noises especially on a public space. 
I think I would fully agree with Papas.


----------



## chrisd (Mar 19, 2020)

Certainly some sarcasm but also a fair amount of correcting the initial lack of detail in the OP. As someone who owned his own business I'm glad I didnt work so much in the social media age because its easy to have your name blackened before the opportunity allows a balance to be written. If blame is to be apportioned I dont think it's for guys on a forum to be the arbitrators  as it doesnt really matter, given that the OP will not buy Orka again and the company probably would be happy with that outcome. Personally it wouldn't put me off buying Orka


----------



## fundy (Mar 19, 2020)

time for a few to crawl back under their rocks.........


----------



## MendieGK (Mar 19, 2020)

chrisd said:



			Certainly some sarcasm but also a fair amount of correcting the initial lack of detail in the OP. As someone who owned his own business I'm glad I didnt work so much in the social media age because its easy to have your name blackened before the opportunity allows a balance to be written. If blame is to be apportioned I dont think it's for guys on a forum to be the arbitrators  as it doesnt really matter, given that the OP will not buy Orka again and the company probably would be happy with that outcome. Personally it wouldn't put me off buying Orka
		
Click to expand...

Worth noting. The OP said they were the best clubs he’d ever owned. 

It’s ok though he personally messaged me to tell me we all needed training in customer service. 

I read this the day after I’d Just driven 90mins to drop off some golf clubs to a customer whilst he was on the golf course so that he had them before the weekend (without postage cost).


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 19, 2020)

MendieGK said:



			Worth noting. The OP said they were the best clubs he’d ever owned.

It’s ok though he personally messaged me to tell me we all needed training in customer service.

I read this the day after I’d Just driven 90mins to drop off some golf clubs to a customer whilst he was on the golf course so that he had them before the weekend (without postage cost).
		
Click to expand...

TBF Sam I’ve never heard anything but positive about Orka, but I can’t help feeling there is something missing in this thread, ie, the third party involved, we (forum) had no reason to question the op on dates etc and there certainly seems a big discrepancy between his dates and your paperwork.

Your initial post seemed to agree the op and the pro certainly had “discussions” about clubs etc in the summer/Aug and I can’t help feeling that somebody may of made promises he wasn’t in position to make.

Don’t think it’s correct for anyone to make judgements on the op, as you say he has certainly praised the Clubs themselves.

Thanks for posting and keeping us informed, certainly makes a change from brands hiding off line.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Mar 19, 2020)

I havent had much dealings with Orka although I do have one of their hybrids made by a local clubmaker, but I do remember quite a few years ago meeting someone from Orka at a golf show held at East Sussex National. I have to say he was very friendly, knew his onions and was happy to explain everything about the new irons/ wedges they were doing that had the milled micro groove face everyone else now does. His pleasantness and honesty shone through in a world of BS and bluster. I have no idea who he was, other than to say he impressed me and gave me a good impression of Orka.
Whoever he was, he was a credit to Orka.


----------



## Jacko_G (Mar 20, 2020)

DaveR said:



			Excellent response by Alex. Often the case when people rant that they don't disclose all the relevant information.
		
Click to expand...

Great response?

Its one of the most obnoxious condescending responses I have ever read.

However I will agree what Orka have done in relation to offering solutions/replacements/compensation is above and beyond but that response would put my back up BIG time. At the end of the day the customer has his views, Orka have theirs and to be honest I'm not sure any of them come out greatly. The customer will ultimately get his clubs and compensation in the form of replacement heads and a free driving iron. In my opinion he can't complain about that.


----------



## DaveR (Mar 20, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			Great response?

Its one of the most obnoxious condescending responses I have ever read.

However I will agree what Orka have done in relation to offering solutions/replacements/compensation is above and beyond but that response would put my back up BIG time. At the end of the day the customer has his views, Orka have theirs and to be honest I'm not sure any of them come out greatly. The customer will ultimately get his clubs and compensation in the form of replacement heads and a free driving iron. In my opinion he can't complain about that.
		
Click to expand...

The OP ranted and slagged off Orka without quoting all the facts, I think Alex was quite right to put him back in his box.


----------



## Jacko_G (Mar 20, 2020)

DaveR said:



			The OP ranted and slagged off Orka without quoting all the facts, I think Alex was quite right to put him back in his box.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, because that really helps his cause and customer image? 

Situations like this you need to remain professional and not act like an obnoxious pompous person. That response paints a poorer picture than the whole issue. 

Maybe Sam would have been better dealing with it from start to finish. Sam doesn't come across like that on here. 

As I say, nobody comes out of this very well, had it been left as the club's will be delivered, the OP has been compensated more than handsomely (IMO) ORKA were in a great PR position.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Mar 20, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			Yes, because that really helps his cause and customer image?

Situations like this you need to remain professional and not act like an obnoxious pompous person. That response paints a poorer picture than the whole issue.

Maybe Sam would have been better dealing with it from start to finish. Sam doesn't come across like that on here.

As I say, nobody comes out of this very well, had it been left as the club's will be delivered, the OP has been compensated more than handsomely (IMO) ORKA were in a great PR position.
		
Click to expand...

Whilst I carry some sentiment to your view, I think in the modern social media driven world if someone slates a company on social media I see nothing wrong with the company defending themselves on that same media.
Social media is that, not a weapon.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 20, 2020)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Whilst I carry some sentiment to your view, I think in the modern social media driven world if someone slates a customer on social media I see nothing wrong with a company defending themselves on that same media.
Social media is that, not a weapon.
		
Click to expand...

And I’d agree if we knew all the facts, like I posted last night, what was the Pro’s role in all this, he’s been mentioned by both the op and orka.


----------



## Jacko_G (Mar 20, 2020)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Whilst I carry some sentiment to your view, I think in the modern social media driven world if someone slates a customer on social media I see nothing wrong with a company defending themselves on that same media.
Social media is that, not a weapon.
		
Click to expand...

There are ways in which you can respond and come across as polite, respectful and in a factual way. My view is the response is in very poor taste - then again it's not my company.


----------



## fundy (Mar 20, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			There are ways in which you can respond and come across as polite, respectful and in a factual way. My view is the response is in very poor taste - then again it's not my company.
		
Click to expand...

maybe you should try it sometimes


----------



## Jacko_G (Mar 20, 2020)

fundy said:



			maybe you should try it sometimes 

Click to expand...

Model poster me. 

(1-0 to you )


----------



## MendieGK (Mar 20, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			Model poster me. 

(1-0 to you )
		
Click to expand...




pauldj42 said:



			TBF Sam I’ve never heard anything but positive about Orka, but I can’t help feeling there is something missing in this thread, ie, the third party involved, we (forum) had no reason to question the op on dates etc and there certainly seems a big discrepancy between his dates and your paperwork.

Your initial post seemed to agree the op and the pro certainly had “discussions” about clubs etc in the summer/Aug and I can’t help feeling that somebody may of made promises he wasn’t in position to make.

Don’t think it’s correct for anyone to make judgements on the op, as you say he has certainly praised the Clubs themselves.

Thanks for posting and keeping us informed, certainly makes a change from brands hiding off line.
		
Click to expand...

Alex has his own way of dealing with things as is his prerogative - it’s his company and he’s my boss. 

I don’t deal with things in the same way as you mentioned but the way the customer has accused us of things privately I’m not surprised this  was the response.

With regards to the pro, we were going to deal with directly, but the pro asked to let him remain the go between. 

I’ve been with Orka a year now, but have been an ambassador for years. I can assure you while mistakes get made almost every customer is compensated. Last season when we ran out of Reflex irons (the same issue being discussed here) customers were given wedges/stand bags/driving irons etc to try and appease them. For a small company the cost to us is pretty dramatic. 

You’ll never please everyone


----------



## huds1475 (Mar 20, 2020)

Offering opinions on Orka, or the OP, when you are not directly involved is a bit presumptuous. (I guess!!)

Would it not be better to moderate this kind if thing and delete?

Never shows anyone in good light


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Mar 20, 2020)

The thread title was moderated to a more factual tone.

However I think that the content should stay intact, it’s a good example of the influence of social media ( if we class The Forum as such) 
It shows transparency in how the issue was  initially reported and handled, 

I think it shows Orka have gone well beyond normal customer service in response to things that are just out of their control.

I know Alex, he is a top bloke and takes his corporate image very seriously, but he also has a sharp sense of humour which may not translate well when written down compared to speech.

Ultimately I hope the OP has the information he was after


----------



## bigslice (Mar 20, 2020)

Lol Alex’s reply is standard Alex , been like that fae the start why change?.
Nothing worse than someone who changes. And says what he wants whenever , reminds me of that old forum member the blackbird😜


----------



## huds1475 (Mar 21, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			The thread title was moderated to a more factual tone.

However I think that the content should stay intact, it’s a good example of the influence of social media ( if we class The Forum as such) 
It shows transparency in how the issue was  initially reported and handled, 

I think it shows Orka have gone well beyond normal customer service in response to things that are just out of their control.

I know Alex, he is a top bloke and takes his corporate image very seriously, but he also has a sharp sense of humour which may not translate well when written down compared to speech.

Ultimately I hope the OP has the information he was after
		
Click to expand...

A fair point. Not trying to be critical in any way.

👍


----------



## TheDiablo (Mar 21, 2020)

Thats an awful response from Alex imo. I'd be livid as a customer. Those defending him as 'that's just Alex' need to view it from a different lens and realise the perception that response gives 

What happened in August/September last year to create such a surge in demand in Reflex irons that new stock was only ordered after the existing ran out? Or is this just terrible stock and supply chain management? Or worrying cash flow issues? 

Were fitters notified about a 5 month lead time on a product? 5 months!! Most would have fitted their customers into other brands, forseeing unhappy customers. They could have at least been upfront if the customer was desperate for Orka then the expectation would have been set and accepted from the outset.

For all the ranting and raving about being the only company to provide that level of service, they're also likely the only ones with lead time of 5 months on a consumer product! 

Comms is king for all companies in this day and age, and this is a terrible example of comms


----------



## Dikko (Apr 1, 2020)

Sounds very familur to my experience with Orka. I'm 8 months down the road awaiting 1 club and told them to forget it.


----------



## Jacko_G (Apr 1, 2020)

Dikko said:



			Sounds very familur to my experience with Orka. I'm 8 months down the road awaiting 1 club and told them to forget it.
		
Click to expand...

Why cut your nose off to spite your face? Surely it makes sense to get your final club?


----------



## Val (Apr 1, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			Great response?

Its one of the most obnoxious condescending responses I have ever read
		
Click to expand...

Glad it wasn't just me that thought this. I thought parts of his message gave a very teacher like tone. It certainly would have raised my hackles.

And if he thinks no other brand would match his customer service, would have have replaced a 4 year old set of irons with a current model FOC? I know one that did and I'm still extremely grateful for it.


----------



## Val (Apr 1, 2020)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Whilst I carry some sentiment to your view, I think in the modern social media driven world if someone slates a company on social media I see nothing wrong with the company defending themselves on that same media.
Social media is that, not a weapon.
		
Click to expand...

That's all well if that was the case however his response was direct to the customer not via social media. I'm sure if the OP had been dealt with appropriately then he wouldn't have posted his displeasure anywhere


----------



## Dikko (Apr 1, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			Why cut your nose off to spite your face? Surely it makes sense to get your final club?
		
Click to expand...

Good point but we have told since the end Nov the clubs are on there way, they will be with you before Xmas, you will definitely have them with the next batch ect ect. If they spoke the truth you could deal with that, but they don't so I've lost all confidence in the brand because it's one story after another.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Apr 1, 2020)

Val said:



			That's all well if that was the case however his response was direct to the customer not via social media. I'm sure if the OP had been dealt with appropriately then he wouldn't have posted his displeasure anywhere
		
Click to expand...

Obviously all concerned are irritated. However the "piggy in the middle" would be the pro, who it would appear to be the faulty conduit for the lack of communication to the OP. 
I can understand both sides and their frustration with the situation, and whilst all parties could possibly have dealt better with it, the OP has at the end both a new set, a half set and compensation in clubs.


----------



## Dikko (Apr 1, 2020)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Obviously all concerned are irritated. However the "piggy in the middle" would be the pro, who it would appear to be the faulty conduit for the lack of communication to the OP.
I can understand both sides and their frustration with the situation, and whilst all parties could possibly have dealt better with it, the OP has at the end both a new set, a half set and compensation in clubs.


Click to expand...

Since the beginning all contact has been between Orka and the Pro and I've been kept in touch by the pro at each stage. New account and customer for Orka and the communication both in quality and clarity is lacking. If you could see the number of emails and phone calls from the pro to Orka you would probably have a different view.


----------



## Jacko_G (Apr 1, 2020)

Val said:



			Glad it wasn't just me that thought this. I thought parts of his message gave a very teacher like tone. It certainly would have raised my hackles.

And if he thinks no other brand would match his customer service, would have have replaced a 4 year old set of irons with a current model FOC? I know one that did and I'm still extremely grateful for it.
		
Click to expand...

Very true. Ping have also replaced a set of i25 for me then replaced them again with Ei model. Yours were TM if I remember correctly, two large brands.

👍


----------



## Robster59 (Apr 1, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			Very true. Ping have also replaced a set of i25 for me then replaced them again with Ei model. Yours were TM if I remember correctly, two large brands.

👍
		
Click to expand...

Similar thing happened to one of my friends.  Had pitting on his and Ping replaced the entire set.


----------



## DaveR (Apr 1, 2020)

Mate of mine had i20's and the weights kept falling out the back of the heads. Got fed up having them replaced and asked Ping to replace the full set but they refused.


----------



## Jacko_G (Apr 1, 2020)

DaveR said:



			Mate of mine had i20's and the weights kept falling out the back of the heads. Got fed up having them replaced and asked Ping to replace the full set but they refused.
		
Click to expand...

No they didn't refuse. What they did under their lifetime guarantee is replace the weights and will continue to do so to this day.

A weight falling out is no reason to replace a set.


----------



## DaveR (Apr 1, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			No they didn't refuse. What they did under their lifetime guarantee is replace the weights and will continue to do so to this day.

A weight falling out is no reason to replace a set.
		
Click to expand...

My mate asked them to replace the set because he got fed up being without various irons at various times whilst Ping glued the weights back in and they said no but according to you they didn't refuse


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 1, 2020)

Guys the thread is about Orka and a specific issue 

Other brands are available to be discussed, but maybe on a different thread 👍


----------



## Jacko_G (Apr 1, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Guys the thread is about Orka and a specific issue

Other brands are available to be discussed, but maybe on a different thread 👍
		
Click to expand...

It is about Orka. Val made a very good point re the CS claims they made....

So a comparison is justified in my eyes. 👍

(Edit - However since this thread has nowt to do with me I shall bow out.)


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 1, 2020)

Dikko said:



			Since the beginning all contact has been between Orka and the Pro and I've been kept in touch by the pro at each stage. New account and customer for Orka and the communication both in quality and clarity is lacking. If you could see the number of emails and phone calls from the pro to Orka you would probably have a different view.
		
Click to expand...

I‘m not doubting the service you’ve had but have you cut the pro out and spoke directly to ORKA?

I certainly wouldn‘t be letting it go, after all you’ve paid for the iron.

Maybe Sam on here could help.


----------



## HamiltonGuy (Apr 17, 2020)

I think the service as in what Orka have offered is excellent. The response from Alex as a CEO who no doubt be wants to be taken seriously is ridiculous, he really can’t take the hump irrespective of what the customer has said. I’d certainly consider Orka as the offers they have made i think are excellent in dealing with the problem but if I got that email after waiting for X amount of months I’d tell him to stick all his clubs where the sun doesn’t shine and ask for a refund


----------

